# Split and deformed beak



## crazychicken (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all, 

I purchased a family of cockatiels today on criagslist- momma, daddy and 2 three-month-old babies. One baby is perfect from demeanor to tail feathers but little guy number 2 is not so lucky. So unlucky, in fact, that a vet call advised euthanasia. He has scissor beak and a terrible split in the bottom of the beak from top to bottom. He does not seem at all in pain (and there is no redness or swelling) but is completely unable to consume dry food. The people I bought him from said, "We just do not understand why he has not weaned yet :blink: " He begs for mom but she is no longer giving in enough to sustain the little fellow. I have separated him into another cage right next to the family (as dad was tearing him completely apart- down to biting OFF a toe before we brought them home) and have begun hand feeding- which he readily accepts. I cannot imagine having him put down as he is incredibly sweet. He looks a complete mess and is not at all agile but I am praying there is some hope for him?? Anything else I can do (or am doing wrong?) Thanks for reading.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Did you see an avian vet? A qualified vet can trim the beak over several visit so that eventually it can grow back better aligned. The split in the lower beak can also be repaired, which a vet would know what adhesives to use and trim properly.

Can you post some good clear pix's of the bird to see excatly what is going on with the beak?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with sr tiels,see an avian vet that is qualified,I agree this little fella deserves a chance.He sounds like a real sweet heart.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree..see a qualified avian vet and get the baby fixed if at all possible.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought I had read on here how some of these beak deformities can be fixed. And now seeing Srtiels' post, I myself, would be wondering about how quick the Vet went to euthanasia. Either they are not an Avian vet, or quite honestly, being that they did not even request seeing him.. I would not be using that Vet again. I know here, our Avian vets are few and far between. I have four that I've found here that are all an hour to an hour and a half away. But I have made the initial effort to get set up with one of them. We also have another Vet locally who will see the birds for concerns and straight out tell us go to the other Vet or not (it's annoying that we have an animal hospital that is within 5 miles of us, but they do not treat birds at all). And then there is the cost of having the procedures done to correct his beak. I would suggest you find an Avian vet, and if you can't make the trip to see them, at least send them pics with everything that is going on with him and get an estimate. If they think they can fix him, get an estimate. If the cost is something you can't afford right now, it will be a hard thing to do (but a lot less hard than euthanasia), I would suggest you find a local rescue that could take him on. They will have the resources to either help him, or find a home where he can get the medical help he needs to live out his hopefully long life. 

Congrats on your new family!  Thank you for taking this little guy in. You guys will be in our thoughts. Will you let us know how things go?


----------



## crazychicken (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies- I called the avian vet that the vet I use for my pups recommended. I have sought out a second opinion, it was after hours when I called- left a message, and will call back in the morning. Hopefully they will be a little more willing to help. I'll snag some pictures during the next feeding- which brings up another question- at three-months-old how often should I feed? The chart on the bag only goes to 2mo/weaning. I have softened pellets in his cage in hopes that he might move on to that as well, so far he has shown no interest. Just don't want him to starve before I am able to find someone willing to see him! Thanks again.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just keep handfeeding him. make sure hes eating and keep up the good work. i would keep up with the 2 month old feeding and maybe add in 1 extra feed if hes hungry. just until the problem is fixed  thank you for taking in such a bird, hes in good hands i think


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Here is a link that may be helpful: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18189

At this age you would be feeding 2 times a day.....morning and evening. *NO SOAKED* pellets! If they are left out too long they will build up bacteria. have some spray millet available for the bird to nibble on. Also some small bowls on the floor containing seeds and another for pellets.


----------



## crazychicken (Dec 22, 2011)

Awesome- thank you all- I will post updates on how things turn out


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Aww poor baby! Im rooting for him. He seems like he really deserves the second chance. Thanks for taking him in.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little guy. I'm glad you're getting a second opinion. From what the others have said, it sounds like he can be helped. We're rooting for him. And so nice of you to take in these birds. I'm glad they've found a good home.


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

aww hope everything works out okay!


----------



## crazychicken (Dec 22, 2011)

Update: We took him to the vet today, he said since the split goes to the jawbone there is nothing they can do for it. Options were euthanasia or a very high maintenance bird- naturally, I now have a high maintenance bird! He is on permanent soft foods and occasional hand-feedings for now- depending on how much he is able to eat on his own. The vet said that he is not in any pain and that he has heard of several cases of birds with split beaks that live long, satisfying lives. He will require regular beak trimmings as it will continue to grow in an odd way. The vet also said he might surprise us and learn to eat hard foods- he was nibbling on some millet spray earlier so who knows  His name is Tiny Tim- the perfect Christmas bird.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope he continues to do well!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I congratulate you for giving your cockatiel a chance of a long life.He will thank you for giving him the chance.May you and your family and your cockatiel Tiny Tim have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

you are doing an amazing thing for your little bird!  I have a lizard who is high maintenance due to medical issues and it is worth it trust me! you will totally get used to having to do this and that for your little one (and the vet visits!) and it will just become part of your routine! merry christmas and me and my flock hope tiny tim carrys on doing well!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you can post a couple of good clear pix's of the beak that would be helpful. The pix's I posted of birds beaks were past birds that I have worked with. The male shown that had the split lower beak is 12 years old and lives north of me. He is capable of eating on his own. As to the beak all that needs to be done is to trim (I've used a nail clippers) the length off as it grows out. Posting pix's of your bird would help to give an idea of what is needed.


----------



## crazychicken (Dec 22, 2011)

This is as clear as I was able to get- when he sees the camera he starts thrashing around. He is eating well on his own- I have not done a hand feeding today- I have the hand feeding formula in his cage in a bowl, and he has eaten from that, as well as millet spray and an assortment of friuts/veggies. He seems to have taken particular interest in the cantaloupe  I also offered a mashed hardboiled egg last night that he picked on. I have the normal seed mix and pellets in the cage so that they are available to him, no interest in these however. Thank you for any help.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like one of the split haves is turned upside down. If you try to move this is it fixed in place?.....or can you wiggle it? If it is moveable over several days you might do physical therapy of trying to get it turned to match the other side. By physical therapy....what you would do is just turn a little and hold in place for 5 min, doing this several times a day....and each day a little more until it is a matched half to the other side. If this can be accomplished it is quite possible that later on a vet that has dental expoxy can glue the 2 haves together so that this allows the 2 halves to start to join/knit together as they grow from the skin.

That is good that the bird is trying to eat. Keep plenty of millet on hand. As to formula if it is mixed and wet it will start to build bacteria fairly quickly when left out....so should not be out for more than a 1/2 hour, changed out with fresh.

NOTE: You must also look into his beak once a day to make sure that no food is stuck inside because this will build up bacteria and cause problems. Use a Q-tip dampened with a little vinegar to swab out any food, etc.


----------



## crazychicken (Dec 22, 2011)

It is not upside-down, that is where is has come completely out of the skin. It is very wiggly- I like the idea of a little physical therapy, but I think it would be more of a means of getting the two pieces a little closer together. So much damage has been done the skin on the jawline that the beak grows out of that the beak is going to grow as two separate pieces. The bed itself is badly damaged and scared. Two vets have now told me that they will not be able to glue despite any efforts as it will simply pull back apart as it grows- it will simply be that way. Poor little guy. On a brighter note- he is eating phenomenally. He lost interest in the formula, so instead I offer soaked pellets, which I do only leave in the cage for a very short amount of time. He has taken on eating regular seed as well, playing with a lot of it, but eating a good amount too. He goes through quite a bit of millet! Over the past couple of days, he has moved from the floor of the cage (where he was spending all of his time) to the perches and is even quite active, playing and nibbling on toys! He is even becoming vocal, where as, in the beginning we never heard a peep out of him. We have been using Q-tips but I will have to try using it with the vinegar if anything becomes an issue. Now that we are off the formula and he is nibbling it has been looking nice and clean. Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wonder if sprouted seeds might be good for him. tielfan has a great primer here on sprouting: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=9019 

You're doing such a great job with him!


----------



## crazychicken (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you- that is actually a really great idea! I will need to go get a different seed mix that does not have pellets mixed in. He is such a wonderful little bird and watching him go from a complete mess shivering in the bottom corner to eating, preening and playing in just a few days has been so worth all of the work put in.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm glad he is doing well; he is so pretty too! If he can't shell sunflowere seeds you could buy some unsalted ones and mix that in his bowl because they are important for his diet, just as long as it's not in bulk.


----------



## crazychicken (Dec 22, 2011)

I was looking for some last time I was at the grocery store- they all contained quite a bit of sodium... I will need to go to a Whole Foods which is where I have had a lot of luck finding various bird foods before. It is about time to go there to pick up my white-faced Baxter some walnuts- his all time favorite treat


----------

